# Prices...



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone sell the ammo they reload or is there so much legal mumbo jumbo that would make it to hard. If you do how much would it cost me to get some 55 gr. .220 swift ammo for coyotes?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You need to have a license from the Feds to sell your reloads or ammo. You can have a friend load some for your gun. Talk to some people at the ranges you go to. You can also talk to the people for your states rifle association. Once they get to know you someone will probably help you out. You may have to help them load your ammo but something to look in to.

There is no chin behind Chuck Norris' beard. There is only another fist.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The only range I go to is a bean field. I don't think there is anyone anywhere near me that reloads. Just wonderin'.


----------

